# Poor Man's F2L Trainer



## qwr (Sep 14, 2020)

Forgive my javascript; I looked up how to write all of this within the last 10 minutes.

Paste this into your browser console (in Chrome, press F12 and click console) and get a random F2L case! 


```
let x = (Math.floor(Math.random() * 42) + 1).toString().padStart(2,"0"); window.open(`https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/File:F2L${x}.png`)
```

*NOTE: Do not post arbitrary js code into your console if you don't know what it does.*


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 14, 2020)

OLL:

```
let x = (Math.floor(Math.random() * 42) + 1).toString().padStart(2,"0"); window.open(`https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/File:O${x}.gif`)
```


----------



## qwr (Sep 14, 2020)

Close but there are 57 OLLs and we already have jperm.net which does it a lot better


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> Close but there are 57 OLLs and we already have jperm.net which does it a lot better


You can use expertcuber.by for F2L Trainer.

Or This For OLL, PLL, F2L:





F2L OLL PLL Trainer - Google Drive







drive.google.com





But jperm.net does a great job.


----------



## qwr (Sep 15, 2020)

ArbishAli said:


> You can use expertcuber.by for F2L Trainer.


Does that site not even show solutions or let you put them in yourself? If it just shows images, it's not much better than mine, but mine loads a lot faster.


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> Does that site not even show solutions or let you put them in yourself? If it just shows images, it's not much better than mine, but mine loads a lot faster.


Your javascript actually shows just an image of that F2L case from speedsolving wiki, not the solution or any timer.
This site does not show solution but it has a timer.
You select the cases you want to practice, start and it will show an F2L case. Hit space and solve that. Now hit space and it will show a new F2L case.

And that F2L, OLL and PLL trainer also shows the solution.


----------



## qwr (Sep 15, 2020)

And what is the purpose of a timer if it does not give you a scramble with that case?


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> And what is the purpose of a timer if it does not give you a scramble with that case?


I can't understand what that site actually does.
You can use this.





F2L Trainer


Web site created using create-react-app




f2l.app




It gives a scramble and you can select the cases and choose whether to show the solutions or not.
or F2L, OLL, PLL trainer
but this always shows the solution.


----------



## qwr (Aug 20, 2021)

ArbishAli said:


> I can't understand what that site actually does.
> You can use this.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but those solutions suck, I would rather put in my own


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> Yeah but those solutions suck, I would rather put in my own


Best bump of the year?


----------



## qwr (Aug 20, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Best bump of the year?


I started training F2L again. (f2l 24 is my enemy)


----------

